# Need tips to run a treadle machine



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm learning to run our Singer Mdl66 treadle machine. I've got it oiled up; boy was it dry. New belt on, think I finally got it tight enough. And got it all set up. 
I watched my Mom sew a lot when I was at home and much of what I saw about the machine controls is coming back to me. However Mom never used a treadle. 

My problem is that once I get it going it wants to stall then start turning backwards. Of course that pops the thread, wads up the bobbin thread and sometimes pops the belt off the big wheel underneath. 
I've been working with it but was wondering if any of you might have some tips to help me out.

TIA

Joe (katskitten's hubbie)

PS; katskitten can drive an electric machine till it cries uncle, but she's having the same problems with this one.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

It's all about timing. If you get the peddle going too fast it will mess up. It is a steady rhythmic motion.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Also the belt does not need to be too tight. It needs to be just right enough that it doesn't slip. On the sides under the wheel when you grab both sides of the belt your fingers should come close together. When you start treadling turn the handwheel to get it going then let your feet continue that rhythm. I've a couple quit tops on mine and once you get going its fun!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

A Singer treadle really is a rhythm of motion thing. 
(Which is why I like my Free treadle SO much better. It has ball bearings in the mechanism so it's a smoother motion, you stop, the needle stops, you start, the needle starts. You go fast, the needle goes fast. You go slow, the needle goes slow. It doesn't want to go backward, etc, etc.)

When I use my Singer treadle, I try to think like a metronome to keep things moving smoothly.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

You need to pull the wheel toward you to start sewing. You do not want the wheel to turn backwards. I like to put one foot more forward and the other more back then use toe/heel to treadle. That works better for me than flexing one foot forward and backwards.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

ErinP said:


> A Singer treadle really is a rhythm of motion thing.
> (Which is why I like my Free treadle SO much better. It has ball bearings in the mechanism so it's a smoother motion, you stop, the needle stops, you start, the needle starts. You go fast, the needle goes fast. You go slow, the needle goes slow. It doesn't want to go backward, etc, etc.)
> 
> When I use my Singer treadle, I try to think like a metronome to keep things moving smoothly.


I know nothing about treadle machines in general so I'm learning on this one.
The consensus about developing a rhythm makes sense and the metronome idea works for me. 



Ann-NWIowa said:


> You need to pull the wheel toward you to start sewing. You do not want the wheel to turn backwards. I like to put one foot more forward and the other more back then use toe/heel to treadle. That works better for me than flexing one foot forward and backwards.


Ann,
I read about the wheel always rotating towards you in the owners manual. I've been doing that all along. The problem has been keeping it going without it stalling and reversing rotation.

I got a bit of a "technique" (?) going last night and was able to get it to keep going. What I did was turn the machine wheel at the same time I'm getting the feel of the treadle movement. After quite a few rotations it seems to develop flywheel effect and doesn't stop on me. 

I have tried one foot, two feet, two like you said and even tried Pitchys idea of using the toes on the edge. So far, for me anyway, one foot in the middle works best.

I'm still learning and practicing so I'll be trying all suggestions.

Thanks everybody, for taking the time to answer, I do appreciate it.

Joe


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

One hand on the handwheel like Ginnie says is part of the process. You get a lot of feedback there too, after some practice you hand will just know when to reach over and there'll be smooth sailing ahead!


ginnie5 said:


> Also the belt does not need to be too tight. It needs to be just right enough that it doesn't slip. On the sides under the wheel when you grab both sides of the belt your fingers should come close together. When you start treadling turn the handwheel to get it going then let your feet continue that rhythm. I've a couple quit tops on mine and once you get going its fun!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Katskitten said:


> My problem is that once I get it going it wants to stall then start turning backwards.


Its all in the footwork. The problem occurs as the connecting rod reaches the dead center position at the top or bottom of the stroke and your foot is changing direction. The trick is to keep the wheel moving and acting as a flywheel while you are going through that split second transition between up or down with your foot. Once you find and get the rhythm going you will find its quite easy.


----------

